# Haiku You



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

I went to a meeting a few weeks ago, and here, in its entirety are my notes from that meeting:

The fat man sitteth,
Squeezed tightly into his chair.
Hell need a shoehorn!

Their eyes glazed over
Trying to pay attention.
Whats this lecture on?



There really is something magical about haiku to set a tone and mood.

Everyone should contribute at least 1 haiku to this thread (I think anyway). The structure is simple, it's 3 lines with the first being 5 syllables, the second being 7 syllables and the third being 5 syllables.


----------



## Rob (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh dear more poems!
Are you sure that this is wise?
Oh well too late now.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, I fear these threads.

Once begun, too hard to stop.
But yes - too late now.


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh no!  Not again!
I can't get involved with this,
Not after last time.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

The players have come! 
Except for Hertz van Rental 
He might be here soon


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

I apologize.
Didn't mean to open wounds
But what's done is done


----------



## Rob (Nov 18, 2005)

We all come to post
stuff which is funny or else
a bunch of tummy rubbish!


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Im glad its Friday
Though a busy day for me
Ill find time to play


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

Every day's the same
Come to work and fall asleep
I need a new job


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

The weekend is nigh
Will meet Forumites in town
We're shooting DC


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Forumites, is it?  
Now, that is funny, Jocose!
Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2005)

Can't wait to see pics.
Shoot them in abundance, please.
I like to see you!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

I will take some shots
of us sexy boys in town.
Too cold--shirts stay on.


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

My lunch time has come
PB&J is so good.
I'm still at my desk


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Im at my desk, too 
Trying so hard to get done
Want to leave early!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

It would be so cool
If I could talk in Haiku!
Would people notice?


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

How can you find out?
You should try it, just to see
If theyre listening.


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 18, 2005)

are all of those real haikus? crazy. i'm breaking the mold and not writing a haiku, so hah! 

hahah, i love the fat man one, jocose.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> are all of those real haikus? crazy. i'm breaking the mold and not writing a haiku, so hah!
> 
> hahah, i love the fat man one, jocose.


 
Banned. :mrgreen: No, I'm kidding.
But you should give it a try
Before you butt in.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2005)

Haiku I hear here
is three lines, first five, last five
and middle seven sylbs.


----------



## Rob (Nov 18, 2005)

to cheat in haiku
by shortening a word is
naughty lafoto bad!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

Lafoto, so close.
Remove syllables to read
"and middle seven"


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> to cheat in haiku
> by shortening a word is
> naughty lafoto bad!


 
you're too critical
Line three has an extra beat
only five on three


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey, now  shes trying
It takes a little practice
Now, lets let her try!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> How can you find out?
> You should try it, just to see
> If theyre listening.


 
I would try it out,
But I count on my fingers.
And that looks silly!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> are all of those real haikus? crazy. i'm breaking the mold and not writing a haiku, so hah!
> 
> hahah, i love the fat man one, jocose.


 
Almost all are real
Fat man was a true story
See the links below

(That one is not real.
The whole haiku should connect
with a cogent thought.)


http://www.toyomasu.com/haiku/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku


----------



## Verbal (Nov 18, 2005)

Just now I woke up
I'm not a morning person
Please leave me alone.

Or give me coffee
That would perk me up real quick
That sounds really good


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Hey, now  shes trying
> It takes a little practice
> Now, lets let her try!


 
I meant to help her.
I cannot do this auf Deutsch
LaFoto is cool!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

Dank babelfish kann
ich dies auf Deutsch tun. Ich denke
nicht bearbeitetes dieses 




(Thanks to babelfish,
I can do this in German.
I don't think this worked. )


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> I would try it out,
> But I count on my fingers.
> And that looks silly!


Count on your fingers?
Im glad Im not alone here
Do it every time! :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2005)

It worketh just fine.
Babelfish German is cool
but not always right.

And now I must go.
Must go and sing many songs.
Extra practise. Bye.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> *I meant to help her.*
> I cannot do this auf Deutsch
> LaFoto is cool!


Oh, I know you did
Twas Rob whom I was slapping
Gently, however. :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

My mistake.  Sorry.
I will support those who try
Offering my help.


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

LaFoto, help please.
How many syllables is 
bearbeitetes, eh?


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

This is so much fun;
I'm such a jocose Jo Cose.
Could do this all day.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Its quite addictive
Once you get the hang of it.
My favorite thing!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

Watching the clock tick.
Why won't this day ever end
When can I go home?


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

Work's done for the week.
I'm back in my apartment;
Time to make dinner


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Its Friday night now 
The whole weekend lies ahead 
Best night of the week!


----------



## jocose (Nov 18, 2005)

People's feet are gross;
Mine are perfect in all ways.
Who wants to see them?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2005)

Hallo, good morning!
"be-ar-bei-te-tes" - look: five. 
*MY* feet are perfect!!!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 19, 2005)

oh dear you are sad...
Haikus on a friday night!
Get outside and drink!


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, this _could_ be true.
Haikus rule today though, too!
I can drink at home. :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Nov 19, 2005)

Drinking by yourself
can be alcoholism.
So invite your pet.


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2005)

I_ am_ a wine slut
I never drink alone, though
Hubby is nearby


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm back from singing.
It was hard work with this Bach.
His music is HIGH.

I'm a soprano.
But I'm no professional.
So it's hard for me.

I must drink wine soon.
That may help voice to come back.
More singing Sunday!


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2005)

Good luck, LaFoto!
You are so busy these days
It's hard to keep up!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 20, 2005)

I should be learning
differential equations
but this is more fun.

und jetzt, auf Deutsch für Corinna

Mein Deutsch ist so schlecht
weil Ich nur ein Jahr haben
von Deutsche Klasse.

Go ahead and fix
all my mistakes, Corinna.
[insert final line]

This thread reminds me
of Chuck *Palahniuk's _Fight Club_ 
What a super book.

*pah-lahn-uck, for those of you keeping count

I should get some sleep
Two major tests tomorrow
Circuits class is hard.

This is addictive
I just sit and write haikus
Thanks a lot, jocose...

O.K. just one more
diese zeit in drei Sprechen
Yo sé español


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^

HA HA HA HA HA!!
Another one is bitten
by the haiku bug


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

Monday's come again
Was up late on the Forum
I am so tired


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2005)

I am tired, too
And it is only Monday
A short work week, though! :cheer:


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm very tired
So Jocose is in a mood
Which makes me write these:


My boss must believe
her mouth will fuse if it's still.
Why won't she shut up?????

Asks my opinion
she doesn't care what I say
she's wasting my time

I sit patiently
Not long till she retires.
Then I rule the world!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 21, 2005)

Those are pretty great
The second one cracked me up,
Not a good workday?


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

Went to bed early
Slept all night like a baby
Today should be good


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

Joe, your photo edge:
How do you make the borders?
I like the black frame.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 22, 2005)

Hard to say in prose
So I'll private message you
After my first class.


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

^^
This is taking off
In a direction I like
You guys are awesome!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 22, 2005)

My class got cancelled
Because nobody showed up
so I'll write you now.


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

You were all alone???
Everyone abandoned class.
No one to teach you.  

It's because this week
Is Thanksgiving holiday
No one wants to learn!


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Hard to say in prose
> So I'll private message you
> After my first class.


 
In prose is easy
tis in poetry that is hard.   
Will read your P.M.


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

had a college course
with only seven of us.
Everyone cut class.

We had not planned it;
thought everyone else would show.
The teacher was pissed!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 22, 2005)

Our teacher was there, 
None of my classmates showed up
It is a small class.

Only 4 people
One went home for Thanksgiving
Then, of course there's me

Another got hurt,
and is in the hospital   **don't worry, nothing serious**
The last one slept in.


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

glad to hear all's well
Hospitals are quite scary
I want a hot nurse


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm leaving town soon
To go to Pennsylvania
For Thanksgiving break.


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

I am staying home
For Thanksgiving holiday
Four-day weekend - yayyyyyyy! :cheer:


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I am staying home
> For Thanksgiving holiday
> Four-day weekend - yayyyyyyy! :cheer:


 
Terri, I love ya
But I think "yayyyyyyy" counts as one
but long breaks are good  

And to Joe I say
have a great time in PA
Here's to turkey day


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 22, 2005)

Goodbye everyone
I won't be around as much
Until next Sunday


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

wait, before you go
How did your tests go today?
I hope you did well.


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

> Terri, I love ya
> But I think "yayyyyyyy" counts as one
> but long breaks are good


 It SHOULD count as one
For that is what I wanted
Look again; you'll see 

I know you're smitten
For no one else will play here
You're stuck with me now. :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

haiku novice here
this doth seem buckets of fun
how did I miss this?


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

Just pay attention  
It is easy to catch on
Then, it's addictive!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

murky day, today
trees, all set for the strip tease
I want the sun back


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

That is not quite true.
I am here and read as well 
but don't write haikus.

But I say I would
write more haikus here for you
if I felt I could.


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2005)

I suck at haikus
So I haven't even tried
Whoops, I guess I did


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

Be warned: you're now hooked.
It is very addictive
to make these haikus!


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I know you're smitten
> For no one else will play here
> You're stuck with me now. :mrgreen:


 
Egad, a dunce me
I was thinking of line two
You were on line three


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

another day done
I didn't kill my boss.  Good.
I am out of here.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't kill the big boss.
The big corpse will squash you down.
Gonna be too sad.

In wisdom one swims
As swims a fish in the sea
Wile others just drown.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

counting with fingers
memories from the math class
addictive; it is


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Egad, a dunce me
> I was thinking of line two
> You were on line three


 I knew what you'd thought.
Yet, I had to point it out
Cause I'm just like that :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

booking my room
at the haiku rehab; soon
addictive haiku


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> booking my room
> at the haiku rehab; soon
> addictive haiku


  
You must take it slow!
In just small bits and pieces
It will be all right!


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> counting with fingers
> memories from the math class
> addictive; it is



Oh my, it's Yoda
Good Jedi, bad at math class
Fingers good they are


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I knew what you'd thought.
> Yet, I had to point it out
> Cause I'm just like that :mrgreen:



Point away my dear
I point out faults of others
so it's only fair    :lmao:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Oh my, it's Yoda
> Good Jedi, bad at math class
> Fingers good they are


Oh yeah, fingers try
right brained, anti-math nut case
lucas, here I come


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

back home, finally
another day to murder,
for the vacation


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

You talk of killing
I'm listening to Nick Cave's
_Murder Ballads_ CD


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

ballads may help me
nine to five does not moveth me
this is not my destiny


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

welcome to my world
soon will get my promotion
something to look for


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you; you are kind
but let me pass the baton
gimme the ballads


----------



## woodsac (Nov 22, 2005)

ballads for haiku?
this is my first time trying
i hope to write smooth


----------



## woodsac (Nov 22, 2005)

i sit and wonder
did my fingers lie to me
there are no replies


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

No Haikus are us
_Murder Ballads_ is Nick Cave's
You are doing fine


----------



## woodsac (Nov 22, 2005)

ok now i see
a haiku fool i will be
if it stays this fun


----------



## jocose (Nov 22, 2005)

Fun to addictive
Addictive to obsession
Then to therapy


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

It is growing now!
One by one, we draw them in
And they never leave :twisted:


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 22, 2005)

Terri is evil
As if there were any doubt
Please spare my rep points


----------



## woodsac (Nov 22, 2005)

im here to stay now
evil terri stay away
nice terri come play


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 23, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> wait, before you go
> How did your tests go today?
> I hope you did well.



Oh, of course, the tests.
The theory test was easy,
Just a lot to write.

Circuits was harder,
But I did learn everything
The evening before.


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Glad your tests went well;
It was worth the studying.
You did study, right?


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

8 Hours to go.
It's not that I'm counting, but
8 hours to go!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

wednesday it is
eight and a half hours to go
have a nice day, all


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2005)

Wednesday nearly gone!
And you only begin work?
That's a funny thought.


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> im here to stay now
> evil terri stay away
> nice terri come play


 As Jeff Canes once said
"I can make no guarantees"
Just love BOTH Terris :sillysmi:


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

11:30
We're allowed to leave at 3
3.5 hours


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2005)

I want some Turkey!
Give me mashed Pototoes Too!
Please pass the stuffing!

Waiting really sucks
This work stuff is for the birds
I want Turkey Now!


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

who's gonna take pics?
Want to see pre-carved turkeys
and the tables too


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 23, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Glad your tests went well;
> It was worth the studying.
> You did study, right?



Yes, I did study.
'Cause i didn't want to fail.
Now it's time for lunch!


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Waiting really sucks
> *This work stuff is for the birds*
> I want Turkey Now!


 
Better it this way
Then being a stuffed bird's work
Cooked in the oven


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Yes, I did study.
> 'Cause i didn't want to fail.
> Now it's time for lunch!


 
You eat lunch early
You probably skip breakfast
I eat early too

Eleven thirty
that's my usual lunch time
By four I'm hungry


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

A mere 3 hours
that's all till this little break
Then to St. Louis


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> who's gonna take pics?
> Want to see pre-carved turkeys
> and the tables too


 
some pics of the bird
now this i can maybe do
im getting hungry


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Dress it up nicely
make it pose right funnily
Turn food into art


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

Tonight, I make pie
Cherry - it's my favorite 
I'll be in full swing!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Tonight, I make pie
> Cherry - it's my favorite
> I'll be in full swing!


Joe really wants some
So if you could mail a piece
I'm sure he'd love it


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Post master might steal
Then Joe would be out of luck
Post master eats well.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

no cooking for me
so maybe i'll help clean up?
can't wait either way!


feels a little weird
it's my first year not cooking
i'll just enjoy it


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 23, 2005)

I need a new job
Working for USPS
Then I will eat well!


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

They eat well indeed
Anthrax enhances the taste
Just like kosher salt


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

hold the anthrax please
but i would like terris pie
cherry pie that is


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Woodsac's haiku's great;
I love double entendre.
Did he realize it?


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

Pies are fun to make
The crust is my specialty
Flaky, hot - tastes great!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 23, 2005)

I didn't know that
Anthrax could really do that!
I'll have some of that!

(I just realized that)
(All of these lines end in that)
(Who else thought of that?)


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Terri's haiku's great;
I love double entendre.
Did she realize it?


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

double entendra
yes i did it on purpose
terri's a good sport


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm glad to hear it
I can change any meaning
Jocose is a perv


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

i think we're all pervs
unless we live in a shell
and that is no fun


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

How do you know that?
Have you lived in a shell once?
They are quite cozy  :lmao:


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Terri's haiku's great;
> I love double entendre.
> Did she realize it?


 What do _you_ think?  
"The queen of innuendo"
That was me, you know 

The title has changed
But the song remains the same 
I've no cause to change


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

my mind _is _a shell
its too cramped to be cozy
need a vacation


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

miss innuendo
we appreciate your spunk
keep singing that song


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Spunk's a funny word
Across the pond it's different
Than what it means here


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

miss terri's picture
 the one with the volkswagen
 lucky volkswagen


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

I sing so off-key
That people beg me to stop
I still do it, though :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Spunk's a funny word
> Across the pond it's different
> Than what it means here


 
so what does spunk mean?
if not couragous and brave
for adults only?


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

It's a sticky thing:
Our slut is full of spunk.
Brits, correct me please.


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> miss terri's picture
> the one with the volkswagen
> lucky volkswagen


 
OMG, no! Dan!
How can you remember that
Two summers ago.... :blushing:


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

Over here, spunk's _good_
It means "fiesty" - full of spunk
Nothing bad there, boys :razz:


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

ya that's what i thought
fluid not to be discussed
except in bedroom


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

Remember what, eh?
Must be good to make you blush.
You must share with us!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

what about the bug?
that was before my time here
please enlighten me


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

that bug was THE bug
I'll let her do the honors
oh, curious minds


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

'Twas just a picture
Of me while washing my car
Made an impression! 

I used lots of soap
And dressed appropriately
It's been remembered


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

You must post it, please!
Twill bring good thanksgiving cheer!
It can't be that bad!


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

As we wait for T,
May I please change the subject?
Canon or Nikon?

That is the question
Shakespeare would have been so proud
But which should I seek


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

choosing C or N
i just dont think it matters
but i own canon :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

ninety nine balloons
the ones that are colored red
songs stuck in my head


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

N and C; mere tools
its the vision that matters
but I own a C :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

I shoot a Pentax
You may think about that, for
No picture will come :mrgreen: 

'Tis better to think
Of all that you have missed here
Being late to join.


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sure looking hard
Will reveal this pic somewhere
Oh, wait. Here it is.


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

Who is that, Jocose?
Dan will tell you, it's not me 
What is being washed?


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

made me laugh out loud
when i looked at this picture
but no more laughing uke-rig:


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> *Who is that, Jocose?*
> Dan will tell you, it's not me
> What is being washed?


 
amandas her name
thats what the properties say
please take her away


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

I have no idea
typed terri into google
and that's what popped up 

 


OK, I didn't
"Car Wash" into google pics
and that's what popped up

You should feel lucky
I chose this and not others
There were much worse pics


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

That may be her name
in truth, I think she's a he
NOT REALLY TERRI


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

or terrance maybe?
just dont bend over by me
afraid what i'll see :shock:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> I'm sure looking hard
> Will reveal this pic somewhere
> Oh, wait. Here it is.


how can I now have
a happy thanksgiving meal? 
uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

The day's done for me.
Now I'm off to the airport
Have fun.  See you soon.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

have fun, sir jocose
have a happy thanksgiving
come back with photos


----------



## jocose (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be with the Girl
First time with the whole family
May not be best time

To shoot pics I mean
She'll be embarrassed I think
But who knows.  Maybe.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

have a good trip there
remember to take photos
it's only noon here


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2005)

Have fun, everyone!
Happy Thanksgiving to all
A great time of year.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

i haikued all day
good thing that work is so slow
i might fire myself



thanksgiving is near
but i don't want to stop this
want to haiku more


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

> I shoot a Pentax
> You may think about that, for
> No picture will come :mrgreen:


No picture shall come
if the lcd is off 
my tool is the best :mrgreen:




> 'Tis better to think
> Of all that you have missed here
> Being late to join.


yes, I know, we missed
shall pay attention henceforth
thank you haiku gods


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> i haikued all day
> good thing that work is so slow
> i might fire myself
> 
> ...


dont stop, don't you stop
shall i book a room for you
at the h rehab?


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

rehab here i come
that's where i'll find myself soon
thanks to this haiku


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

it's all i can do
constantly refresh the page
oh my gawd i'm bored!!!!!!!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 24, 2005)

it's almost that time
turkey on thanksgiving day
i can't wait to eat!


----------



## Corry (Nov 24, 2005)

Man you guys are nuts
Writing Haikus all day long
Does it never bore?


----------



## woodsac (Nov 24, 2005)

nope never boring
keeps me constantly thinking
takes my mind off food


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 25, 2005)

Best Thanksgiving food?
The stuffing is what I say
I'd eat it alone

By itself, that is
It's not always possible
to write clear haikus.


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2005)

Now, it's all over
Time to enjoy leftovers! :cheer:
Turkey sandwiches.....


----------



## woodsac (Nov 25, 2005)

oh ya, sandwiches
i can't hardly wait for those
i love leftovers :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2005)

I want a fire now
The temperature is dropping
Time to stay inside


----------



## woodsac (Nov 25, 2005)

i can only wish
im sitting at work right now
i wanna go home


----------



## yummifruitbat (Nov 25, 2005)

Self-portraits and planes
A little disappointed
No-one has comments


----------



## yummifruitbat (Nov 25, 2005)

Damn, still no comments
Are my pics less inspiring
Than day old turkey?


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2005)

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> Damn, still no comments
> Are my pics less inspiring
> Than day old turkey?


 It happens sometimes
Folks get busy - not online
Don't take it to heart


----------



## yummifruitbat (Nov 26, 2005)

No offence taken
But it made a good excuse
To write more haikus


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 26, 2005)

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> No offence taken
> But it made a good excuse
> To write more haikus


Yummi, you are lost
Another one bites the dust,
Haiku obsession.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 26, 2005)

it's an addiction
you can't stop writing haikus
yummi's hooked now too


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2005)

So the circle grows
Ever wider, we add more
Haiku writing rules!


----------



## yummifruitbat (Nov 26, 2005)

> Yummi, you are lost
> Another one bites the dust,
> Haiku obsession.
> 
> ...


 
It doesn't take long
To get abbreviated
Makes me feel welcome


----------



## woodsac (Nov 26, 2005)

and welcome you are
glad you joined us haikuers
now post more pictures :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 26, 2005)

All are welcome here!
Pull up a chair, stay awhile.
No one bites but Hertz.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 27, 2005)

lost this thread a bit
i wasn't sure where it went
i'll keep it going :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 27, 2005)

That's a good idea.
I'll help too; this thread is fun
Long Live the Haiku!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 28, 2005)

back to real life
what a great weekend, we had;
a much needed break


----------



## terri (Nov 28, 2005)

It is Monday now
Another Thanksgiving gone
Back to the old grind!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 28, 2005)

well monday it is
next holiday is christmas
everyone ready


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

Back from St Louis
Had good stuffing, but few pics
Had a great time though


----------



## terri (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome back, Jocose!
You were missed at TPF
We're all so depressed


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you much, Terri.
No haikus to that effect.  
It's nice to feel missed!:hail:


----------



## woodsac (Nov 29, 2005)

mmmm i like stuffing  
the thread started to die off
glad you're back jocose


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

This thread soon may die;
How long could it really last.
Maybe now limericks?

Jocose had talents untold
was rather low in the gold
an idea in the rough
of girls in the buff
Jocose was not so bold

Haikus are more fun
They are easier to write
No rhyme or meter!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 29, 2005)

woodsac's read limericks before
but how they were written was ignored
so if i take a turn
and try and learn
maybe my limericks will be adored?


now since that's all new
did i follow the right path
or should i haiku?


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

Lims are hard to write
had to look it up online
yours was almost right

Check out this here link
Any interested in lims
should have a look-see

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerick_poem


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 29, 2005)

Limericks are too hard,
at least after a long day.
Maybe tomorrow


----------



## jocose (Nov 30, 2005)

slow day yesterday
perhaps this is winding down
or too much turkey


----------



## jocose (Nov 30, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Limericks are too hard,
> at least after a long day.
> Maybe tomorrow


 
They are indeed hard
it's tricky to get them right
so better reward


----------



## jocose (Dec 5, 2005)

This thread is now gone,
left just for posterity.
Thanks for all the fun...


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 5, 2005)

I beg to differ
It was feeling overworked
So took some time off


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was heavily
 drugged, at the haiku rehab
 just broke free from there! :cheer:


----------



## jocose (Dec 5, 2005)

You guys are all nuts;
Was ready to let it die.
I'm glad you are back!

Here we go again!
The Limerick thread didn't work 
Haikus it is then.


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 5, 2005)

I am horrified!
You would freely euthanise
Our poor haiku thread?

I see no reason
Why haikus can't coexist
With Irish cousins


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 5, 2005)

I would write limericks
But writing them takes too long.
Haikus are easy


----------



## woodsac (Dec 5, 2005)

well i'm not irish
but i can still coexist
all praise the haiku


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2005)

Christmas music plays
As I sit writing out cards
Time flies fast today


----------



## jocose (Dec 6, 2005)

True, Haikus are fun
It's easier to converse
In seventeen sylbs.

Lims are challenging
It's hard to switch 'tween the two
Count sylbs or the beat??


----------



## jocose (Dec 6, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Christmas music plays
> As I sit writing out cards
> *Time flies fast today*


 
Not for me, Core-ee
The day is dragging slowly
waiting patiently


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Not for me, Core-ee
> The day is dragging slowly
> waiting patiently



I get a nice break
From normal duties today
Christmas Cards to write.


----------



## jocose (Dec 6, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I get a nice break
> From normal duties today
> Christmas Cards to write.


 
I have some actions
But I'm waiting on others
I am just waiting

So play in these threads
Writing haikus and limericks
I missed my calling


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> This thread is now gone,
> left just for posterity.
> Thanks for all the fun...


 
:shock:
Haikus never die
They just drift, or float, perhaps
Waiting to be born


----------



## jocose (Dec 7, 2005)

Please give me a gun
Could shoot me OR her.  You know
I hate my boss, right?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2005)

Wrote this in circuits
It really made me worried
I'm sure you'll see why.

"It looks like a pube."
"The hair I pulled from my mouth."
"How did it get there!?"


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like I scared you
with my troubling Haiku.
Sorry about that.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 7, 2005)

oh please not a pube
we'll hope it's just an eyelash
so how did it taste? :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Dec 7, 2005)

Joe, was it your pube?
If it was someone else's
Then it's all cool, man.


----------



## jocose (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm glad we still write
Even if it's about pubes
How many till page 6?


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will now spam here
I need to get one thousand
And then I will rest


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

Twenty-five years, now
A shot fired; a light goes out
I miss John so much


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

Ter, did you know him?
Could he be immortal cuz
Mark Chapman shot him?

Don't mean to be rude
But there were others back then
just as talented


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

I grew up with him
His music calmed me; brought joy
Yes - I knew him well :heart: 

I feel this loss
Like a music lover will
I know what I missed


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm sorry for you
Didn't mean to disrespect
A voice *WAS* silenced


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

Its all right, Jocose 
I take these things quite badly
It _was_ a murder

A strange, damaged mind
Believes to be "somebody"
Due to violence

I will enshrine John
And George Harrison, as well
For their gifts of joy

There were others, yes
We won't see their kind again
Years pass..magic fades

I have cds now
In their hard, plastic cases
Magic is inside

I weep, writing this
Today, I honor those dead
And what they brought me

:thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

we all mourn our own way
At NASA we mourn next month
Sadness is human

Mourning can be good
It's how we remember folks
and the gifts they shared

In Hebrew it's called
Yartziet and it's done yearly
Don't forget the dead


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

"Beware of sadness"
(From a George Harrison song) 
It can consume you

Yartziet sounds lovely
A wonderful tradition
To honor loved ones


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

It is interesting
Kadish, the prayer we say then
Never mentions death

It's really designed
to help the living endure
the space that's left void


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

It's funny that way  
Funerals for the living
For the dead don't care


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

With all Darin's hype
Can't wait to make 500
Can I spam like him?


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

Haiku isn't spam! 
Just keep going like you are
10K in no time! :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2005)

Now it's less solemn
Too many haikus on death.
It's better this way.

Has anybody
Seen the movie Spinal Tap?
If not, you need to.


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

If you liked that flick
_And God Spoke, The making of_
Should be your next choice

I am on NetFlix
_The Fifth Element_ is here
So that's for tonight


----------



## jocose (Dec 12, 2005)

boss is back today
we thought she'd be gone all month
there's much sadness here


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 12, 2005)

Netflixers unite!
waiting for Brad 'n Jolie
sure was a long wait!


----------



## jocose (Dec 12, 2005)

MMMMM Angelina
It's those lips I can't resist
why's she with Bradley??


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Now it's less solemn
> Too many haikus on death.
> It's better this way.
> 
> ...


I've seen Spinal Tap!
It was a long time ago
I've forgotten much.


----------



## jocose (Dec 14, 2005)

Today's our party
So little fun it in all
There's no excitement

Why can't they pretend
Just a little fun won't hurt
No one here smiles

Since the boss is back
we will hold our meeting
Cannot miss a week

NASA would shut down
If we once missed a meeting
Or the world might end


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 14, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> MMMMM Angelina
> It's those lips I can't resist
> why's she with Bradley??


Jolie is alright.
But her lips I just detest!
Huge slugs on her face...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 14, 2005)

It never gets old
Kittens eaten by flytraps!
Play kitten cannon.


----------



## jocose (Dec 14, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> It never gets old
> Kittens eaten by flytraps!
> Play kitten cannon.


 
Joe D., my old cum.
I'd love to play with kittens
But the link is bad


----------



## jocose (Dec 14, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Jolie is alright.
> But her lips I just detest!
> Huge slugs on her face...


 
Huge slugs on her face
Huge slugs on her firm and hot...
Sorry.  Kid friendly.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 14, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Joe D., my old cum.
> I'd love to play with kittens
> But the link is bad


the link is not bad!
In fact its quite opposite.
It works splendidly!


----------



## jocose (Dec 14, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> the link is not bad!
> In fact its quite opposite.
> It works splendidly!


 
Just tried it again
and it says it's a bad link
I'm not lying, Joe.


----------



## jocose (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, now here's a thread
that has long since been dead.
Can it start again?


----------

